# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم العام دعوة : فلعلها هي المنجية!!

## king of royal

كتب الدكتور محمد راتب النابلسي. يقول.   هي المنجية * تقود سيارتك وحرارة الشمس تحرق اﻷخضر واليابس، وتلمح أحدهم يمشي والعرق يغسل ثوبه، ﻻ تشمئز وافتح باب سيارتك له، فلعلها هي المنجية.  * تعبان عائد لبيتك تحمل الكثير من اﻷغراض المطلوبة منك، وتسألك والدتك: هل جلبت لي اللبن؟ ابتسم لها وقل: لحظات وأسرع لجلبه، فلعل دعوتها لك هي المنجية.  * يقول لك أبوك: يا فﻼن تعال أوصلني إلى الدكتور، عندي موعد، فتقول له: أبشر فيقول: بارك الله فيك، لعلها هي المنجية.  * تصلي وطفلك يلعب حولك، وفجأة يقفز على ظهرك وأنت ساجد، ﻻ تغضب وتحمل طفولته وأطل سجدتك تلك، لعلها هي المنجية.  * تسقي عامل أنهكه التعب وصهرته الشمس ماء بارد، لعلها هي المنجية.  * تضع حبيبات أرز في مكان ليأكل منه الطير، لعلها هي المنجية.  * تجد أوساخ على الطريق فتقوم بإزالتها، لعلها هي المنجية.  * بقايا وجبة تضعها للقطط، لعلها هي المنجية.  * يشتمك البعض فتقول: سامحك الله، لعلها هي المنجية.  * تقرأ آية من كتاب الله فتدمع عينك، لعلها هي المنجية.  * تمر بشباب يعصون الله، فتتوقف لكي تقدم لهم الموعظة والنصيحة، لعلها هي المنجية.  * ترى امرأة متبرجة فتغض بصرك وتستغفر، لعلها هي المنجية.  * يخطئ أحدهم في حقك وتريد أن تشتمه وتضربه، فتتذكر قول الله تعالى: {والكاظمين الغيظ والعافين عن الناس}، فتكظم غيظك وتعفو عنه، لعلها هي المنجية.  * تصلك فضيحة أحدهم فتقف عندك وﻻ تنتشر، لعلها هي المنجية.  وكما قال الدكتور محمد راتب النابلسي:  * والله الذي ﻻ إله إﻻ هو لو أنقذت نملة من الغرق فإن هذا العمل عند الله ﻻ يضيع. * ﻻ ندري لعل أبسط اﻷعمال التي ﻻ نلقي لها باﻻً تكون هي ميزان الفصل يوم الفصل. فلا تحقرن من المعروف شيئًا.  * دائمًا ردد قبل كل عمل: لعلها هي المنجية. وسترى كيف تتحول حياتك إلى سباق متواصل للبذل والعطاء.

----------


## egyptofrance

موضوع فلعلها-هي-المنجية . موضوع شيق وجميل للغايه ومفيد لكل أسره وكل شاب وفتاه واعتقد اننا ينبغى ان نتقدم بنشر رابط الموضوع فى الموقع كافه وكل فرد منا يقوم بدوره فى نشر رابط الموضوع فى المواقع التى يمكن ان يكون ادمن فيها ويجب ان تكون المواقع فى الكلمات البحثيه المتعلقه بالموضوع . فنجد مثلا موقع مثل الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 نجد انه يحتل الصفحه الاولى فى محرك البحث وموقع الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 او موقع الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 يظهران فى الصفحه الاولى عند البحث بهما فينبغى أن نعمل جميعا على أن يظهر المنتدى الذى نحن اعضاء فيه فى الصفحات الاولى ونتضافر جميعنا لنحقق ذلك

----------

